# These are delicous



## epons400

Nipped to lidl mid week for my protein yoghurts, saw these protein puddings I've tried the chocolate bloody lovely , got a vanilla one it's like custard . I do like a dessert so banana and custard it is or straight choc
162 cals
20g protein from a 200g pot
And there a quid


----------



## BelfastGuy82

Yeah... but even though it's from Lidl it doesn't make financial sense. A scoop of ON Gold Standard whey is 68p or cheaper if you buy a few tubs at a time, is faster to consume, probably easier to digest, has 4 more grams of protein, and about 50 less calories.


----------



## epons400

BelfastGuy82 said:


> Yeah... but even though it's from Lidl it doesn't make financial sense. A scoop of ON Gold Standard whey is 68p or cheaper if you buy a few tubs at a time, is faster to consume, probably easier to digest, has 4 more grams of protein, and about 50 less calories.


Agreed but can you spray low cal cream and put strawberrys on top of it ,to stop the boredom 

It's not yoghurt ,you can take the lid off and turn it upside down , as a tasty treat its great


----------



## OptimumPT

I looked for the Nestle version in Morrison’s but our store doesn’t stock them, they were more expensive than these so might take a look in our local Lidl. Not a fan of custard, does the Vanilla actually taste of custard? is there a strawberry version?


----------



## epons400

OptimumPT said:


> I looked for the Nestle version in Morrison’s but our store doesn’t stock them, they were more expensive than these so might take a look in our local Lidl. Not a fan of custard, does the Vanilla actually taste of custard? is there a strawberry version?


If I was to say the choc is great , it tastes like the choc in a rolo yoghurt I think. The vanilla needs to be bought and tried, sort of custard, put it this was if I made a jelly I would put it on top for a fake trifle lol


----------



## OptimumPT

epons400 said:


> If I was to say the choc is great , it tastes like the choc in a rolo yoghurt I think ,
> The vanilla needs to be bought and tried , sort of custard, put it this was if I made a jelly I would put it on top for a fake trifle lol


Will give it a go, I can’t stomach yoghurts so have been looking for an alternative


----------



## knuckleheed2

Thanks for heads up. Will pick some up. Always looking for some variety. Take it it's beside the yogurts?


----------



## Godwin

Aldi do these for 75p


----------



## Godwin

BelfastGuy82 said:


> Yeah... but even though it's from Lidl it doesn't make financial sense. A scoop of ON Gold Standard whey is 68p or cheaper if you buy a few tubs at a time, is faster to consume, probably easier to digest, has 4 more grams of protein, and about 50 less calories.


You probably don't get all your protein from powders though mate it's good to find things to add like these which are protein rich, taste nice and still relatively cheap.


----------



## monkeybiker

Godwin said:


> Aldi do these for 75p


I get a similar one from Asda for the same price. Good for a quick snack or to take to work.


----------



## hmgs

Got myself some xanthan gum - add to protein mix, in t’fridge whilst it firms-up, berries on top et voila!

Apparently you can add more water - to help with hydration… and it’ll still be pudding like at 1/3tsp added.


----------



## epons400

Yep couple frozen raspberry by dinner it's great 


Godwin said:


> Aldi do these for 75p


----------



## Godwin

monkeybiker said:


> I get a similar one from Asda for the same price. Good for a quick snack or to take to work.


I have one after dinner to make up for the Mrs shortcomings in muscle building nutrition.


----------



## OptimumPT

Godwin said:


> Aldi do these for 75p


Is that yoghurt, not a pudding


----------



## Jamming

BelfastGuy82 said:


> Yeah... but even though it's from Lidl it doesn't make financial sense. A scoop of ON Gold Standard whey is 68p or cheaper if you buy a few tubs at a time, is faster to consume, probably easier to digest, has 4 more grams of protein, and about 50 less calories.


Hard enough to diet without living on protein powder. You can have plenty of variety in your diet and still hit decent macros.


----------



## monkeybiker

OptimumPT said:


> Is that yoghurt, not a pudding


It will be the Aldi copy of the Arla protein yogurt.


----------



## Nidge Marchant

epons400 said:


> Nipped to lidl mid week for my protein yoghurts, saw these protein puddings I've tried the chocolate bloody lovely , got a vanilla one it's like custard . I do like a dessert so banana and custard it is or straight choc
> 162 cals
> 20g protein from a 200g pot
> And there a quid
> View attachment 213719


Missus loves them.


----------



## OptimumPT

epons400 said:


> Nipped to lidl mid week for my protein yoghurts, saw these protein puddings I've tried the chocolate bloody lovely , got a vanilla one it's like custard . I do like a dessert so banana and custard it is or straight choc
> 162 cals
> 20g protein from a 200g pot
> And there a quid
> View attachment 213719


Got a couple after gym this evening, post up my thoughts later


----------



## knuckleheed2

My local Lidl out of the puddings, but a picked up a load of the Aldi yogurts


----------



## OptimumPT

Thumbs up from me


----------



## Godwin

OptimumPT said:


> Is that yoghurt, not a pudding


It sure is mate


----------



## BelfastGuy82

Jamming said:


> Hard enough to diet without living on protein powder. You can have plenty of variety in your diet and still hit decent macros.


Agreed; variety for sanity is of course important.

I was just stating for everyone who didn't want to get their calculator out, that just because it was from Lidl didn't mean it was value for money verses a big brand name whey powder. Which was surprising.


----------



## sitries

epons400 said:


> Nipped to lidl mid week for my protein yoghurts, saw these protein puddings I've tried the chocolate bloody lovely , got a vanilla one it's like custard . I do like a dessert so banana and custard it is or straight choc
> 162 cals
> 20g protein from a 200g pot
> And there a quid
> View attachment 213719


I had these when I was out in Portugal - didn’t know they did them over here. I really rated them 👌🏻


----------



## vlb

Grahams dairy do one of these, i think its about 100 cals for 24g of protien, i have one of them with 50g of peanut butter twice a day.

satisfies my sweet tooth, isnt too high in cals and gets my good fats in too.


----------



## Scotsman1010

epons400 said:


> Nipped to lidl mid week for my protein yoghurts, saw these protein puddings I've tried the chocolate bloody lovely , got a vanilla one it's like custard . I do like a dessert so banana and custard it is or straight choc
> 162 cals
> 20g protein from a 200g pot
> And there a quid
> View attachment 213719


Is this definitely Lidl mate ??

Was in earlier and couldn't find them


----------



## BelfastGuy82

Scotsman1010 said:


> Is this definitely Lidl mate ??
> 
> Was in earlier and couldn't find them


Could be like Tesco and not all products are stocked by all stores..?


----------



## Scotsman1010

BelfastGuy82 said:


> Could be like Tesco and not all products are stocked by all stores..?


Probably the case !

There's a bigger Lidl a bit further away...I'll give that a try


----------



## knuckleheed2

Scotsman1010 said:


> Is this definitely Lidl mate ??
> 
> Was in earlier and couldn't find them


Definitely. They were sold out on the shelf when I went in to my local Lidl on Saturday. Just the empty packaging boxes. They were beside the Graham's Dairy 25g protein pots.


----------



## Scotsman1010

knuckleheed2 said:


> Definitely. They were sold out on the shelf when I went in to my local Lidl on Saturday. Just the empty packaging boxes. They were beside the Graham's Dairy 25g protein pots.


Yeah I saw the Graham's Dairy Pots so either no stock or sold out !


----------



## epons400

Scotsman1010 said:


> Is this definitely Lidl mate ??
> 
> Was in earlier and couldn't find them


Sell out as quick as they get them mate it's pot luck , I went yesterday to our big lidl and no luck tbh


----------



## OptimumPT

Just tried the Vanilla Pudding from Lidl, not as nice as the chocolate, not much flavour really but goes down well followed by my daily banana. Will buy the chocolate ones again for sure.


----------



## epons400

OptimumPT said:


> Just tried the Vanilla Pudding from Lidl, not as nice as the chocolate, not much flavour really but goes down well followed by my daily banana. Will buy the chocolate ones again for sure.


I thought of adding a bit of zero cal syrup , but yer choc is much better


----------



## Uptonogood

Been checking my lidls since you posted this - they finally had them in today. The vanilla one is top shelf!


----------



## shane278

Pity they only have the two flavours. I've had them for months and I'm convinced they changed the taste of the vanilla, it used to be much nicer, can be a little tasteless now, chocolate is way nicer.

In Germany they seem to have several flavours including salted caramel, lemon too.


----------



## knuckleheed2

shane278 said:


> Pity they only have the two flavours. I've had them for months and I'm convinced they changed the taste of the vanilla, it used to be much nicer, can be a little tasteless now, chocolate is way nicer.
> 
> In Germany they seem to have several flavours including salted caramel, lemon too.


Never got into the puddings but loving the yogurts.


----------

